# [Distribution] légère Gentoo pour vieux coucous

## bluedid29

Bonjour,

Je cherche à utiliser des vieux coucous (ordinateurs à base de PII ou PIII) pour animer des ateliers MAO (informatique musicale) en association et pour des ateliers libres. J'ai essayé d'installer Puredyne (distribution spécialisé MAO très bonne pour des ordinateurs récents) mais malheureusement un poil trop gourmand (même basé sur Xfce) et des gros problèmes ensuite lors du lancement sur 3 unités centrales (je ne m'étendrais pas sur le sujet..., Puredyne était basé sur Debian puis ont changé pour Ubuntu...).

Le but d'utiliser ces vieux ordinateurs (mais qui seraient tout a fait fonctionnels même pour surfer) serait par la suite de les donner à des jeunes de quartiers populaires après les stages / ateliers pour qu'il puissent continuer chez eux leurs projets (c'est a long terme, cela me semble tout à fait réalisable).

Je fais de temps en temps des présentations MAO et bientôt Ateliers : http://www.linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tiki-view_articles.php

Bref, j'ai commencé depuis quelques jours une installation à partir de Sabayon 5.1 (histoire d'apprendre en douceur  :Wink: ) sur une unité centrale disposant d'un bon processeur (Athlon 3600 X2) et d'un bon espace disque et je cherche une distribution légère (basée sur Gentoo Fluxbox par exemple) qui pourrait faire l'affaire. Je ne souhaite pas pour l'instant faire une installation à partir du minimum (souhaitant passer un peu plus de temps à installer et préparer les applications spécialisées audio / Midi). Les disques durs dont je dispose n'ont pas de très grosses capacités (2,5 Go min). Bien qu'étant habitué à Gnome cela ne me dérange pas d'être sur un environnement léger) et je dispose d'une mémoire suffisante pour tout ces ordis (192 Mo min). J'aurais bien sur besoin d'un noyau récent (2.6.31) ou rt et d'applications aussi récentes tel MAO tel Audacity, Hydrogen, Qtractor, synthétiseurs Dssi et effets Ladspa dans un premier temps. Cela fonctionne (essayé avec Puredyne).

J'ai essayé Papaglinux qui semblait parfaite : http://www.papuglinux.net/ (hyper légere basé sur Fluxbox) mais impossible de l'installer !

Voilà, le challenge est de pouvoir monter plusieurs unités centrales relativement rapidement comme je le faisais sur d'autres systèmes mais après de multiples tests je me rend compte qu'il est difficile d'avoir des ordinateurs anciens disposant à la fois d'un système et d'applications très récentes et de performances en rapport, seul Gentoo me permettrait de réaliser tout ceci !

Merci pour vos conseils

BlueDid   :Cool: 

----------

## boozo

Pas d'idée précise sur une distribution qui remplirait ces critères mais compiler gentoo sur un PIII voire PII reste amha une souffrance inutile.

Autant 192Mo ça se gère autant avec 2.5Go de disque c'est pas gagné   :Sad: 

Une solution pourrait-être d'avoir seulement des clients terminaux X diskless qui s'accrocheraient sur une gentoo plus robuste ?

----------

## bluedid29

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Pas d'idée précise sur une distribution qui remplirait ces critères mais compiler gentoo sur un PIII voire PII reste amha une souffrance inutile.
> 
> Autant 192Mo ça se gère autant avec 2.5Go de disque c'est pas gagné   

 

Merci boozo pour ta réponse rapide   :Smile: 

Oui, c'est ce que je pensais pour la compilation mais pour l'espace disque dur, je me disais qu'il était possible de prendre un plus gros disque dur (et rajouter de la mémoire vive) puis de faire une copie ensuite après nettoyage une fois tout installé / compilé.

C'est pour cela qu'une distribution qui prépare déjà tout l'environnement (graphique, réseau, son) serait un plus appréciable même si ce n'est pas dans l'optique habituelle de l'installation de Gentoo   :Wink: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Une solution pourrait-être d'avoir seulement des clients terminaux X diskless qui s'accrocheraient sur une gentoo plus robuste ?

 

Oui, mais les ordinateurs devront être indépendants et pouvoir fonctionner sans accès réseau ensuite éventuellement.

----------

## boozo

Ah forcément là c'est plus d'actualité.

Un serveur de build alors qui créé les binaires avec les optimisations minimales commune à tout tes coucous et après les autres se synchronisent dessus pour les màj mais pour le déploiement initial sur n machines faudra une startégie pas trop chiante genre çà i.e.   :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Oui effectivement, c'est très intéressant, j'ai particulièrement noté ces deux points :

* mon serveur est un antique P3 600 et compiler n'est plus de son âge.

* dans un soucis de sécurité - minimaliste, je l'avoue - un serveur n'a pas à avoir de compilateur (ni pas mal de chose d'ailleurs).

Bon, de toute façon, il va me falloir déjà préparer une machine la plus allégée possible, je vais faire des essais...

----------

## boozo

kwen est un grand habitué du forum donc n'hésite pas à poster sur son fil. Il sera sûrement très intéressé par tes retours et tests et pis çà lui fera du bien de remettre les mains dans le cambouis pour nous faire un port encore plus fonctionnel côté mise en oeuvre   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bluedid29

Ok, je n'y manquerais pas mais j'ai un peu peur que ce soit long et qu'il va me falloir installer Gentoo d'une manière dite "classique" avant, c'est à dire en suivant le manuel d'installation à partir de zéro   :Rolling Eyes: 

Avant que tout soit vraiment ops (et oui, il y aura aussi le son et tout ce qui va avec !), je vais certainement devoir investir dans des paquets de café pur expresso arabica afin d'accélérer un peu la procédure.   :Laughing: 

Bon, en même temps, je l'ai déjà fait une fois (certes en vrac) il y a un peu plus de deux ans et j'avais un environnement graphique (Gnome), réseau, son avec Jack et autres applications ... ...je sais à quoi m'attendre   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

syndgen? c'est quoi ce projet?  

oh oh oh...

Hahum, ouais bon il est plus hébergé mais il existe toujours. bluedid29, chenvr s'utilise sur n'importe quelle distro. Ça te créer une base gentoo dans un chroot. À partir de là tu fais la config et l'install des paquets qui t'intéresses pour ton serv (ça prend pas longtemps, nettement moins qu'un desktop, j'imagine que tu veux pas de X.org dessus?). Enfin tu installes syndgen qui, lui, te permet de balancer cette install sur ton serv. L'intérêt c'est en effet que ça te permet de n'envoyer sur le serv que le strict nécessaire de l'install (donc pas de portage, pas de gcc, pas de *.a etc...). Le truc c'est que ça te permet de le faire plus simplement qu'à la main (il n'y aurait aucun intérêt sinon): tu peux exclure des paquet gentoo de cette manière genre "app-admin/portage", etc... (Et pas fichiers par fichiers). Derrière c'est du ssh, du rsync auquel on touche pas (sauf si envie de tweaker certains trucs.)

Après ça, tous les x du mois ou quand tu veux, nu mets à jour ta gentoo dans son chroot (les maj de sécurité) et tu utilises syndgen pour mettre à jour sur le serv. Bien config, on peut le faire à chaud, sans avoir à redémarrer le serveur bien sûr.

Cela étant dit, j'ai pas d'hébergement où coller tout ça ;(

Je suis "sdf" du ouèb depuis peu. Je peux toujours t'envoyer ça par mail au pire.

----------

## bluedid29

Merci kwenspc pour ta réponse   :Wink: 

Attention, je ne veux pas créer un serveur mais simplement une machine de base avec un environnement léger (Fluxbox ou Lxde), le son, le réseau, un noyau rt (ou récent) et quelques applications audio / Midi / effets / synthés virtuels.

chenvr pourrait effectivement servir par la suite mais pour l'instant j'en suis encore loin !

----------

## kwenspc

Ok, j'étais resté bloqués sur ton P3 600 qui te sert de serveur. Bon cela dit chenvr/syndgen peuvent être utilisé pour faire 1 install générique, que tu balances sur plusieurs machines ensuite mais faut pas se leurrer: avec gentoo il te faudra faire une configuration kernel assez générique pour que ça tourne sur toutes tes machines, sachant que pour la mao en plus tu veux sans doute les patchs rt.

----------

## bluedid29

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ...sachant que pour la mao en plus tu veux sans doute les patchs rt.

 

Pas forcément rt, le noyau 2.6.31 conviendrait (le serveur jack s'active rt avec)

----------

## geekounet

 *bluedid29 wrote:*   

> * mon serveur est un antique P3 600 et compiler n'est plus de son âge.

 

Antique ça ? Ça me fait mal là.  :Smile:  Mon bon vieux PIII @800Mhz compile toujours très bien, en plus de faire son boulot à merveille jour et nuit. C'est même la machine de build pour ma Soekris.  :Wink:  (oui bon ok il a subit une upgrade de 1GiB de ram et d'un controleur SATA II aussi  :Razz: ).

----------

## bluedid29

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *bluedid29 wrote:*   * mon serveur est un antique P3 600 et compiler n'est plus de son âge. 
> 
> Antique ça ? Ça me fait mal là.  Mon bon vieux PIII @800Mhz compile toujours très bien, en plus de faire son boulot à merveille jour et nuit. C'est même la machine de build pour ma Soekris.  (oui bon ok il a subit une upgrade de 1GiB de ram et d'un controleur SATA II aussi ).

 

C'est suite à un autre post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587621.html, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai dit !!! (je les aime bien mes PII 400, PIII 500, PIII 600, Duron 900, PIII 1Ghz...   :Wink:  ).

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

en utilsant les outils de kwenspc, tu devrais bien te tirer d'affaires, en compilant tout sur une machine plus puissante (avec l'option --buildpkg), puis en déployant les paquets binaires.

Surtout qu'une nouvelle option dans emerge va être bien intéressante : http://blogs.gentoo.org/zmedico/2010/03/03/rebuilt_binaries_portage_2_1-8

Très utile si on doit recompiler un binaire (par exemple à cause de dépendances cassées), emerge installera aussi les binaires dont la date de compilation est plus récente.

----------

## bluedid29

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> en utilisant les outils de kwenspc, tu devrais bien te tirer d'affaires, en compilant tout sur une machine plus puissante (avec l'option --buildpkg), puis en déployant les paquets binaires.
> 
> Surtout qu'une nouvelle option dans emerge va être bien intéressante : http://blogs.gentoo.org/zmedico/2010/03/03/rebuilt_binaries_portage_2_1-8
> ...

 

Merci Xavier pour l'info, c'est marrant j'y avais pensé à cette histoire de paquets binaires ! (l'habitude...   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

J'ai effectivement une autre machine plus puissante mais là, je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête avec ma p'tite dizaines d'ordis (dont 7 branchés !), va falloir faire le ménage dans mon coin MAO...   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Là faut vraiment viser l'install générique dans un chroot et la balancer ensuite sur chaque machine. 

Sinon XavierMiller, syndgen passe pas par --buildpkg, parce que ça implique ensuite de balancer les binaires sur les cibles, et du coup que les cibles installent ces binaires elles mêmes et filtrent d'elles mêmes ce qu'elle veulent ou non. En fait syndgen utilise rsync dans le chroot originel et lui fournit une liste de fichiers à exclure (liste à 90% créer automatiquement selon les paquets qu'on lui demande d'exclure totalement, et le reste c'est à la mano genre *.a *.o. Mais on est libre de faire tout ce qu'on veut au final). De cette manière les cibles ne font rien d'autre que se synchroniser avec le chroot originel. Et c'est assez rapide je dois dire, surtout si on vire tous ce qui est propre à portage/gcc etc...

----------

## xaviermiller

ah je vois, merci pour la précision.

Quand je n'avais pas de disque dur dans mon netbook, maus une SSD bien pourrie, j'ai joué avec l'option des binpkgs. Et ça allait encore assez bien, mais en effet, à quoi bon avoir la toolchain gcc quand on a une distribution binaire ?

C'est le gros manquement de gentoo pour le rendre encore plus utilisable : pouvoir générer un Gentoo sans outils de compilation. Les dépendances de build sont déjà un pas, mais il faudrait en fait qu'on ait deux "couches" de system : le vrai "system" avec le shell, la libc, les scripts init, ... et un "build system" avec gcc et son tintouin.

Et ainsi, on pourrait générer un gentoo "pur" (dans le sens "pas bricolage / suppresion manuelle de fichiers") qui soit une version "non développeur". Utile pour construire des serveurs, desktops, à partir d'un "générateur".

Et là on aurait enfin un Gentoo, qui serait plus qu'une méta-distribution : un générateur de méta-distributions !

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ah je vois, merci pour la précision.
> 
> Quand je n'avais pas de disque dur dans mon netbook, maus une SSD bien pourrie, j'ai joué avec l'option des binpkgs. Et ça allait encore assez bien, mais en effet, à quoi bon avoir la toolchain gcc quand on a une distribution binaire ?
> 
> 

 

Ben je fais aussi comme ça pour mon eeepc et je suis quand même content de temps à autres de pouvoir compiler dessus un ou deux packages quand je suis en déplacement   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Et là on aurait enfin un Gentoo, qui serait plus qu'une méta-distribution : un générateur de méta-distributions !

 

*bruit de trompette antique en arrière fond*

Bon allez va pour la GLEP 3489   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

Alors effectivement, 3Go semble vraiment un peu juste vu toute les librairies et outils de compilation, même s'il y a moyen de nettoyer après  : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-798535.html

L'idée de tout délocaliser est intéressante (compilation sur un ordinateur plus puissant), par contre, il va me falloir prendre un ordinateur assez proche de la famille Pentium II / III, je vais prendre un PIII 1Ghz (avec 768Mo), je ne suis pas trop pressé et comme il ne fait quasiment pas de bruit...

Quand au disque dur, doit bien me rester un 10Go qui traine...   :Wink: 

à+

BlueDid   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *bluedid29 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'idée de tout délocaliser est intéressante (compilation sur un ordinateur plus puissant), par contre, il va me falloir prendre un ordinateur assez proche de la famille Pentium II / III, je vais prendre un PIII 1Ghz (avec 768Mo), je ne suis pas trop pressé et comme il ne fait quasiment pas de bruit...
> 
> 

 

Si tu as une machine plus puissante x86 (ou x86 64 bits), elle peut sons problème compiler une installation pour p2-p3. Suffit d'avoir le bon CHOST et surtout les CFLAGS pour la cible c'est tout. La compatibilité ascendante est gardée avec les X86.

----------

## bluedid29

Ok, comme j'ai plusieurs machines il est préférable que je compile pour un i386 (vu ici pour les CFLAGS : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Cflags_s%C3%BBr/Intel)

Pour CHOST : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/change-chost.xml , je suppose que c'est pareil.

Merci pour l'info kwenspc  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Ben avoir un jeu d'instruction un peu plus évolué ne serait pas plus mal non plus i.e. i686   :Razz: 

----------

## Biloute

Je pense aussi à systemrescuecd dans lequel tu rajoute les paquets pour la MAO

Sinon il y a aussi puppylinux certes ça n'est pas basé sur gentoo mais ça peut être intéressant sur un vieux PC.

----------

## bluedid29

Ok, j'avais pas fais gaffe mais la compilation pour i686 serait effectivement meilleure  :Smile: 

Quand à l'installation de Gentoo par system rescue, j'y songe effectivement (merci aussi Xavier pour l'info   :Wink:  ).

Pour l'instant, je me replonge dans la musique   :Very Happy: 

Bon week-end

BlueDid   :Cool: 

----------

